# Am I really an INTP, or something completely different? Please help!



## One4YesTwo4No (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm so glad I found this thread. I can relate very well to both INTP and INFP, and have been killing myself trying to find out which. I think I can safely say I'm an INFP.



> 1. Have someone acknowledge your intelligence, listen to your ideas, think things through, and ask questions that could help improve your ideas. And with this option, you also get to have a good reputation with the people around you. Your lifespan is also extended for one year (during which you will not need to work, as you'll keep finding hundred-dollar bills in the street) as long as that year is used for study in one of your interests.
> 
> 2. Have someone understand your feelings, be there for you, and be able to each know that the other cares for the things in the universe and their needs, and love you for who you are, whether as a friend or romantic interest. (This person will also live exactly as long as you do, so that neither of you has to deal with the other's death.) You will easily see yourself in a good light.
> 
> Now... I know they both sound good, but which sounds like paradise?


I picked option 2, easily. Option 1 sounds great initially, but when compared to option 2, option 1 seems lonely and quite miserable. Also, I don't care if people know how smart I am.

Now, I might be biased, because I really, really want to be an feeler instead of a thinker. So much so that I was getting bummed out thinking that I might be an INTP.

The reasons I think I might be an INTP:
I'm very logical about a lot of things.
I'm great at math. (although I hate it)
Sometimes other peoples feelings seem very stupid to me, illogical.
I like when things make sense.
I can relate very well to INTPs, based on what I've read here.
I'm not all touchy feely, it makes me uncomfortable. (although I wish I was)

That being said, I really feel like an INFP. I get offended easily. My emotions tend to mirror the people around me. And for no logical reason I can think of, I would hate to find out I'm an INTP.

I feel like I'm writing this just so one of you confirms I'm an INFP, and maybe I am. I don't know. I end most messages with "I don't know."


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm glad reading my thread helped you out a bit, One4YesTwo4No


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

One4YesTwo4No said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread. I can relate very well to both INTP and INFP, and have been killing myself trying to find out which. I think I can safely say I'm an INFP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are INFP. NO DOUBT. You are NOT an INTP. INTPs tend to get offended only if you suggest that they are stupid, their religion is stupid (if they even have one), or you take their books away. Literally. I'm not joking.

INFPs are actually quite often good at math and de-jargoning things. (Ask Joe Butt.) Everyone likes things to make sense. And INFPs aren't touchy-feely--that's Fe, not Fi. INFPs are more comfortable with their own emotions. Also, since you picked Option Two, you demonstrate Fi. And if you don't care if people think you're smart... WHOA. Not INTP at all.

You will find similarities to INTPs, because your Ne and Si are in the same place as the INTPs'. You use them for the same things.

Hah, I had my own story about this.

I REALLY wanted to be an INTP when I got into MBTI. REALLY did. I wasn't sure, though, and nobody who seriously knew me knew MBTI as well. Most people don't seriously know me, just know a little about me. It's the Introvert Curse!  I could have been INTJ, or I could have been ENTP, I thought. So I started to find my similarities among them.

I went to INTPf to see exactly _how_ much the INTPs doubted themselves (the difference between INTPs and INTJs had, to me, been basically that INTJs were more sure of their abilities. That I got from Joe Butt's descriptions). I thought the cognitive functions were misspelled element abbreviations. Like Te instead of Tu, Tungsten. Among the uber-complainy INTPs of INTPf, I was seriously wondering if an INTP who was halfway content with their personality *must* be an INTJ. 

I researched more to attempt to find answers, but nobody went to the trouble to compare all the types individually, so I couldn't see the difference until someone told me what cognitive functions were. Then I decided I was INTP. Ti was most certainly my dominant--there could be nothing else, because it fit me perfectly. My N--both kinds--is stronger than most INTPs', but Ti was undoubtedly the strongest. So here I am. Now I'm pretty darn good with the cognitive functions, and MBTI in general, I have to say. roud:


----------



## One4YesTwo4No (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you all. Phew, that had me a bit stressed.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

Relax.

You're not going to develop functions you don't value. Trust me on this one.

(If you're about to say you don't value your inferior... that's why it's your inferior.)


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

Magical fairies...


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

PhoebeJaspe said:


> Magical fairies...


...uh, pardon?


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

I'd put you down as INFP. Those use of smilies screamed F! 

I score INTP on mbti most of the time but I use slightly more Fi than Ti. Personally I think I'm just quite a hard ass F, maybe this could be the case for you too?


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

NeonBomb said:


> I'd put you down as INFP. Those use of smilies screamed F!
> 
> I score INTP on mbti most of the time but I use slightly more Fi than Ti. Personally I think I'm just quite a hard ass F, maybe this could be the case for you too?


You make a very good point- I do tend to use more smilies and addons like "lol" and "hehe" more than any other INTP I've seen on this site...

I never thought of the possibility of being a "hard ass F", but now that you say that, it makes a lot of sense!!


----------



## DistantNebula (Apr 10, 2011)

myexplodingcat said:


> Then I would definitely call you an INTP. The first option was supposed to be super-attractive to any dominant or auxiliary Ti user, and the other irresistible to an Fi user. Anyone's going to look at them and say, "Well, they're *both* nice, BUT..."
> 
> You are INTP. *knights you*


Thanks myexplodingcat. That's a helpful Ti/Fi exercise. Until there are actually exercises like that I often find the cognitive functions confusing.


----------



## DistantNebula (Apr 10, 2011)

Bast said:


> You make a very good point- I do tend to use more smilies and addons like "lol" and "hehe" more than any other INTP I've seen on this site...
> 
> I never thought of the possibility of being a "hard ass F", but now that you say that, it makes a lot of sense!!


You kind of seemed more like an INFP than an INTP to me for this reason too, although I am not at all an expert on these things (obviously). I also use smileys and suchlike more than most INTJs (if I am an INTJ). 

I agree with what a few people here have said, I think myexplodingcat among others, that Fi is generally not touchy-feely. INTPs use Fe (as their fourth function, granted), which maybe is the reason that, according to a rather apocryphal and not-very-scientific theory, INTPs are warm on the outside and cold on the inside, whereas INTJs are cold outside and inside (INTJs having Fi as their third function).

Using Myexplodingcat's exercise, I know definitely I am not a Ti-user, despite what I got on the cognitive functions test. 

It's also interesting to read what other people "want" their type to be. I went through an "I want to be" phase for each of the IN types (lol). I think right now I'm in an "I want to be an INFP" phase. But given that I value Ni and Fi (and given what myexplodingcat said about not developing functions one doesn't value), I'm probably a weird sort of INTJ.


----------



## DistantNebula (Apr 10, 2011)

DistantNebula said:


> You kind of seemed more like an INFP than an INTP to me for this reason too, although I am not at all an expert on these things (obviously)


Although I should add as an addendum to this probably worthless observation, that given your response to myexplodingcat's question, you're more likely a Ti-using type, ie not an INFP (which uses Te).


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the reply!

Well, I feel like I was able to answer with the Ti reply to myexplodingcat's question because it didn't say anything about not being able to have acquaintances and/or not-so-close friends, just that you wouldn't have one special person in particular  I think if it explicitly said you couldn't have any friends at all, I would have a much harder time picking the answer. For example, I am definitely not the social butterfly type (although I'm trying hard to be more outgoing recently), but I get very lonely and restless if I can't talk to a friend every day. Usually it's over instant messenger so it's pretty impersonal, but still


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

Bast said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Well, I feel like I was able to answer with the Ti reply to myexplodingcat's question because it didn't say anything about not being able to have acquaintances and/or not-so-close friends, just that you wouldn't have one special person in particular  I think if it explicitly said you couldn't have any friends at all, I would have a much harder time picking the answer. For example, I am definitely not the social butterfly type (although I'm trying hard to be more outgoing recently), but I get very lonely and restless if I can't talk to a friend every day. Usually it's over instant messenger so it's pretty impersonal, but still


That's much more Fe. You could simply have a well-developed inferior function (for an inferior function), which would be rare, but I suppose it could happen.


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

myexplodingcat said:


> That's much more Fe. You could simply have a well-developed inferior function (for an inferior function), which would be rare, but I suppose it could happen.


Ah! The plot thickens! I'm glad you posted that it's more Fe, because I still struggle with confusing cognitive functions. I suppose I should really look into them more! 

A well-developed inferior function does seem pretty unusual... how else can I determine if I use more Fe than I think I'm using (for lack of better words, hahaha) or if that is just a one-time personality quirk? I feel like I am having a bit of trouble analyzing myself, hence starting this thread in the first place. Should I fill out that very long questionnaire some people do?


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

Let's pretend Fe and Fi are ethical systems, for the sake of understanding.

*Fe* takes information from the outside and analyzes it to form this ethical system. It's similar to Ne in which you see the connection between things and how your ideals relate to it. You think in terms of conforming yourself to the ethics of society, or trying to change its ethics to a better one that will be fair to most people. (You judge this "most people" based on their interactions with everyone else.)

*Fi* takes information from the inside and organizes it to form its ethical system. It's similar to Si in which a "database" of ideals are created, and the external information must go through this filter to make sense (or not) to you. You think in terms of conforming the ethics of society to your ethical system, or trying to change them to a better one that will be fair to those who you believe that act "correctly". (You judge them based on how their actions relate to what you believe it's right.)

Both can be sympathetic towards one's problem, for example. The difference is that Fi will connect with it in a more individualistic manner, when it can relate personally to the problem. Fe will connect with it in a more global manner, when it can relate to it according to what's expected (or what you think it's the right thing) to do.

I hope I didn't confuse you even more. (And I hope I got the functions right.)


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

Let's put it this way: Fe types are the types who, at eight years old, make the popsicle-stick picture frames for Mommy on Mother's Day, because "that's what people do." Fi types do it for themselves, because they want a personal picture frame that means something to them. Does that help?


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

Erudis said:


> Let's pretend Fe and Fi are ethical systems, for the sake of understanding.
> 
> *Fe* takes information from the outside and analyzes it to form this ethical system. It's similar to Ne in which you see the connection between things and how your ideals relate to it. You think in terms of conforming yourself to the ethics of society, or trying to change its ethics to a better one that will be fair to most people. (You judge this "most people" based on their interactions with everyone else.)
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting!

From what you said, it's still a bit muddy since I can relate a bit to both (I feel like this is something I need to read about a lot more in-depth) but in your examples, I related more overall to Fe.



myexplodingcat said:


> Let's put it this way: Fe types are the types who, at eight years old, make the popsicle-stick picture frames for Mommy on Mother's Day, because "that's what people do." Fi types do it for themselves, because they want a personal picture frame that means something to them. Does that help?


This does help. I like to see realistic examples like this... it's easier to understand for newbies like me, haha! I sound more Fe I'd say.


----------



## Thunder7102 (Apr 19, 2011)

Bast said:


> Hi all, thanks for taking a look at my thread. I'm new here, but you all seem very helpful so I *figured* I would ask for some help on nailing down my type for sure. Sorry in advance for my abuse of quotation marks.
> 
> Almost every MBTI test I have taken (which is quite a few... I have been really devoted to finding out my type lately!) has pegged me for an INTP, but I'm not so sure. When I first got into typology, I *thought* that no type description really suited me very well, so I sort of "settled" for INTP - that's what I was getting on every test anyway, and it seemed as close as any other.
> 
> ...


 Close race there bud. Your constant use of emotion and thinking is close. But I think that you are an F. INFP. You seem to be a bit internal in your reasoning if you count your constant use of "I". Then again, looking at the conditions of the thread, it may have some purpose. I could not properly determine a S vs N or P v J however. That is up to you.


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

Thunder7102 said:


> Close race there bud. Your constant use of emotion and thinking is close. But I think that you are an F. INFP. You seem to be a bit internal in your reasoning if you count your constant use of "I". Then again, looking at the conditions of the thread, it may have some purpose. I could not properly determine a S vs N or P v J however. That is up to you.


Thanks for your reply!

Interesting insights! I never would have thought to look at the language I use in posts; it seems to be very telling indeed. I'm still new to all of this, so I don't really know what kind of statements would be useful for people with some kind of expertise to help determine my type, but I'll do my best to answer any questions people might have.

I'm pretty surprised at how long this thread has gotten, but it seems like other people have gotten some use out of it as well so that's good.


----------

